# My CG bench is as strong as my regular bench.



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2005)

I guess my chest is weaker than it should be. Here is my chest and tricep workout.  (Also I do tri's and chest on different days and they are both worked frist) 
  Chest:
  Flat bench 3 sets
  Incline dumbells 3 sets
  Dumbell pullovers 3 sets
  Peck deck 1 drop set

  Triceps:
  CG bench 3 sets
  CG dips 3 sets
  Rope pull downs 1 dropset

 What should I do?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 21, 2005)

it might be your form.  make sure to keep your elbows right next to your body when doing the CG bench.  places more emphasis on the tris and less on the pecs.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought pullovers were for the back.

 Try replacing the bench with flat dumbbell presses and flies. I enjoy those and I've moved up in weight with the presses consistently (not so much with the flies due to a shoulder injury). I also get a nicer stretch and feel during the workout (which is something I enjoy) when I use DBs. Give it a try and see how you like it and whether you get better results.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> it might be your form.


 It's not my form on either lift. Thanks though.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 21, 2005)

way to be snotty


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> way to be snotty


 I was accually thanking him. I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 21, 2005)

ok then way to jump to conclusions (aimed at me)


----------



## nmuriqi (Apr 21, 2005)

OK retards enough of the banter j/k lol...ummm i wish i had an answer for this but i don't.  My regular bench is way greater than my CG bench.  You say it's not your form, but how do you know - has someone watched you do the movements?  I'm contemplating on how close your "CG" actually is.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 21, 2005)

How close is your hand placement on your CG bench?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 21, 2005)

i dunno, i dont see a big problem with having such strong triceps.  when i was doing 225 5 times on my bench i was doing 195 6 times on my close grip... not that far off.  i wouldnt complain about it unless i could do a ton more with close grip than on my bench.  as long as youre continually getting stronger, i see no problem.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2005)

my regular bench grip is pretty "close" as it is so my CG and regular bench are pretty close in weight also.


----------



## perfecto (Apr 22, 2005)

how close should your hands be when doing a CG bench. ive seen ppl do it shoulder width and other do it two thumbs apart.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 22, 2005)

i have wrist problems when putting my hands too close together.  i just put my hands just inside my shoulders and then make sure to point my elbows to my feet, tucked against my sides.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 22, 2005)

my CG is actually catching rather nicely with my regular bench, although i bench like a PL'er so i use lots of tri's on my regular bench.

as far as hand placement, my index finger is where the knurling begins about shoulder width or a little narrower. any closer and my wrists kill.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2005)

Yanicks CG grip I like, thats as close as I ever go. These days though I do pinky on the ring instead of forefinger on the ring (regular grip). With a given weight I will do 10 reps regular and 8 close grip, so its relatively close for me right now, but triceps are still my weak spot.

Unless you have a STICKING point like I do, I wouldn't worry about it. And if you dont train for strength, it doesn't matter anyway.

Charles Poliquin claimed to work with 3 pro bodybuilders, who could not bench 315x6. So if you only care about size and nothing else, you dont have to worry about functional strength.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 22, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I thought pullovers were for the back.


i think it depends on a couple of things, if the elbows are flared out or not, is your ass stationary


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> - has someone watched you do the movements? I'm contemplating on how close your "CG" actually is.


 I have had a ameture bodybuilder, an ameture powerlifter,(I know both of them personally, so I trust them) my dad, and some random big people at my gym watch my form. I also studied how to do it on the internet. My grip is my pinky were the rough grip part of the bar starts. It's a little less than shoulder width.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> And if you dont train for strength, it doesn't matter anyway.


 I do.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2005)

Outside of competition many benchers wont even use a standard grip, why? Because triceps are almost always everyones sticking point, especially shirted.

Shirted or shirtless, lockouts have always been my problem. Somehow your triceps are not an issue, I dont see why you should feel badly about that, it almost makes me want to laugh.

Do you want my lockout problem? Heck you can have it!


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 22, 2005)

Moral of this thread.   Dont complain about having strong triceps.


----------

